# ATI oder NVidia ?

## Sandlord

Hallo !

Demnächst möchte ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen. Bisher hatte ich eine Geforce2MX, mit der ich zwar zufieden war, aber mir nun zu alt ist.

Wie sieht die Treiberlage unter Linux aus ? Mit NVidia bin ich unter LKinux immer zufrieden gewesen; wie sieht die Unterstüzung der ATI Karten aus ?

ATI 9600 PRO oder 9800PRO ?

Gruß,

Sandlord

----------

## mario88

Also ich empfehle für Linux ne NVIDIA-Karte, die ATI-Treiber sind zwar auch schon ganz gut, aber man hat mit ihnen immer noch mehr Probleme, als mit den NVIDIA-Treibern.

----------

## Stere

 *Quote:*   

> ATI-Treiber [...] man hat mit ihnen immer noch mehr Probleme

 

Welche Probleme gibts denn da? Ich stehe auch vor der Wahl einer neuen Gra-Ka und tendiere mehr zu einer ATI 9600 Pro. Die neueren NVidia-Karten scheinen ja nicht so toll zu sein, siehe auch:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/ad-13.09.03-004/

Gut, nun gibt es ja unter Linux kein DirectX, aber ich möchte natürlich auch da 'ne leistungsfähige Gra-Ka. Ob das nun im Moment ausgenutzt wird oder nicht, aber zumindest für die Zukunft.

Gruß Steffen

----------

## MIT_Service

Generell ist die neue Nvidia GraKa Generation rein Hardwaretechnisch der ATI Konkurrenz überlegen - jetzt rein von den Möglichkeiten die sie dem Programmierer liefert. Nur gibtes im Moment noch niemanden der diese Funktionen verwendet hat, und deshalb kann man sie auch noch nciht benchmarken - evtl ändert sich das ja mit Doom3.

Das Problem von Nvidia ist halt das sie mit ihrer Karte generell die technischen Möglichkeiten ausgenutzt haben , aber nicht mit Fokus auf Optimierung von realer Spieleleistung. Also wenn du ne Karte zum zocken willst bist im mom Preistechnisch und Leistungstechnisch gut mit ner Radeon bedient (wenn du viel Win verwendest, denn unter Linux sind meines Wissens nach die Treiber echt nicht so der Hit).

Gespannt bin ich nur mal wie sich das mit den GF FX Karten weiterentwickelt. Von den technischen Daten her sind sie teilweise den Radeons haushoch überlegen. (und Carmack hat beim Release auch ziemlich von er FX geschwärmt - abe der hat ja ein etwas anderes Nutzerprofil als die meisten von uns...)

Außerdem bin ich bei dem Heise artikel eher skeptisch: siehe:http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=4212953&forum_id=47223

----------

## Arkus

@MIT_Service:

Hast du die Half-Life 2 Benchmarks gesehn? Da ist selbst ne Radeon 9600Pro deutlich schneller als ne Geforce 5900 und Half-Life 2 sollte nun wirklich die Möglichkeiten einer Geforce FX ausnutzen. Auch Carmack sagt, dass ne Radeon deutlich schneller bei Doom ist, wenn man den Standardrenderpfad benutzt.

Deshalb ist es ne Sache des Vertrauens in ATi, ob sie ihre Treiber nun ordentlich hinkriegen oder nicht. Bei den aktuellen Treibern ist ne Geforce besser unter Linux.

----------

## c300k

MIT_Service:  meines Wissens sind die neuen Generation ziemlich gleichwertig.  ATI hat eher einen brute force Ansatz waehrend NVidia "kuenstelt". 

Ich arbeite in einer Spiele Firma und kann aber sagen, dass wir ATIs Ansatz fuer besser halten.  Mit viel Muehe (und Unterstuetzung) von Nvidia kann man aber angeblich auch aus Nvidia karten brauchbare Leistung rausholen.

Wir hatten auf jedenfall immer eher die Erfahrung, dass bei einfachen Sachen Nvidia schneller war -->  1200 Frames/s anstatt 800 bei ATI dafuer dann bei den schwierigeren Sachen umgekehrt:  ATI-40; NVidia-5

(Unsere Graphic Enginge Entwickler haben auf jedenfall alle von Nvidia auf ATI gewechselt, weil es sonst zu muehsam war.

----------

## Inte

 *c300k wrote:*   

> MIT_Service:  meines Wissens sind die neuen Generation ziemlich gleichwertig.  ATI hat eher einen brute force Ansatz waehrend NVidia "kuenstelt". 
> 
> Ich arbeite in einer Spiele Firma und kann aber sagen, dass wir ATIs Ansatz fuer besser halten.  Mit viel Muehe (und Unterstuetzung) von Nvidia kann man aber angeblich auch aus Nvidia karten brauchbare Leistung rausholen.
> 
> Wir hatten auf jedenfall immer eher die Erfahrung, dass bei einfachen Sachen Nvidia schneller war -->  1200 Frames/s anstatt 800 bei ATI dafuer dann bei den schwierigeren Sachen umgekehrt:  ATI-40; NVidia-5
> ...

 

Hört sich verdächtig nach einer Argumentation aus dem Heise-Forum an.  :Laughing: 

Nix für ungut.

-=Inte=-

----------

## hoschi

Ich sage es mal ganz anders:

Die CineFX Architektur war ein kompletter Fehlschalg bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt, Nvidia hat sich außerdem über die Jahre ihr eigenes Grab geschauffelt durch das ständige zum "programmierer rennen, und sagen: hallo wir sind von nvidia...schreib den code so und so, dann laufts gut"

mehr dazu hier:

http://www.computerbase.de/article.php?id=257&sid=c4b90f380e3595e076d1e8f4086148f5

mhhh, als reiner linux nutzer würde ich auch mal die quadro und firgl serie betrachten, aber so genau kenn ich mich da nicht aus  :Very Happy: [i]Die Anfänge...

Goldene Zeiten

lest selbst:

nVidia tat sich bekanntlich, wohl oder übel durch die Glide-Dominanz der 3dfx-Chips gezwungen, schon seit den Zeiten der TNT, spätestens aber seit den GeForce-Chips, auf dem Gebiet des Developer-Supports ziemlich hervor.

Es wurden Guidelines geschrieben, Toolkits herausgegeben und sogar der eine oder andere nV-Mitarbeiter soll zu diversen Hausbesuchen aufgebrochen sein. Das Ergebnis war und ist, dass die weitaus meisten Spiele auf nVidia-Hardware gut und meist sogar besser bzw. fehlerfreier als auf der der Konkurrenz liefen. Bis hin zur GeForce4 funktionierte das alles ganz wunderbar - man kam, inklusive der durch verfeinerte Produktionsprozesse möglichen Taktsteigerungen, ziemlich lange mit den eigenen Grundlagen (den sagenumwobenen Register Combiners) aus und erweiterte hier eine Einheit oder erhöhte dort ein wenig die Parallelität.

Mit dem nV30 sollte aber nun ein deutlich erweitertes Design auf den Markt geworfen werden. Dem Marketing glaubend, würde es der Meilenstein in der Geschichte der 3D-Grafik.

Leider schien sich relativ frühzeitig herauszukristallisieren, dass man nicht so einfach alle althergebrachten Einheiten über Bord werfen und Kraft der CineFX-Engine einfach emulieren konnte, ohne dabei entscheidend an Geschwindigkeit zu verlieren. Eine Analogie zur ehemals marktbeherrschenden Firma 3dfx, von nVidia zwischenzeitlich aufgekauft, drängt sich dem interessierten Leser auf.

... vom Ende

Developer Support: Vom Segen zum Fluch

Hier kam meiner Meinung nach der erste, entscheidende Einschnitt, der das erste Re-Design des nV30 nötig machte: Anstelle von echten acht Pipelines (oder zwei Pixelprozessoren), konnte man unter den Gegebenheiten nur einen neuen Shadercore einbauen. Den Rest der zur Verfügung stehenden Transistoren im neuen Design brauchte man für Register Combiner usw., so dass auch die aktuellen Spiele in gewohnter Manier laufen, da selbst zwei der neuen Pixelprozessoren bei der geplanten Taktrate von etwa 400MHz nicht schnell genug gewesen wären, die "veralteten" GeForce 4 Ti in für sie hochoptimierten Spielen und Benchmarks auszustechen.

Hierbei entdeckte man bzw. es wurde einem schmerzlich bewusst, wie sehr die CineFX-Engine auf hochoptimierte Software angewiesen war. Meiner Schätzung nach passierte das etwa um die Jahreswende 2001/2002, zu der Zeit also, als auch erste Vorboten der cg-Shadersprache auftauchten, die aus der gewonnenen Erkenntnis, von optimaler Software abhängig zu sein, auf den Markt geworfen wurde.

Das Redesign des nV30 brachte also nun die neue CineFX-Engine in Verbindung mit den althergebrachten Register Combiners, die nun, inklusive der erhöhten Taktrate in der Lage waren, mindestens das takt-normalisierte Level der GeForce 4 Ti zu erreichen.

----------

## Sandlord

 *mario88 wrote:*   

> Also ich empfehle für Linux ne NVIDIA-Karte, die ATI-Treiber sind zwar auch schon ganz gut, aber man hat mit ihnen immer noch mehr Probleme, als mit den NVIDIA-Treibern.

 

Die anderen Postings sind sehr interessant, aber haben wenig mit meinem Problem zu tun. Auch wenn die Grafikkarten von ATI über die Brute-Force Methode leistungsfähiger sind, bringt es herzlich wenig unter Linux wenn keine stabilen Treiber vorliegen.

Gruß,

Sandlord

P.S.: Wie sieht es mit den BeOS Treibern für ATI Karten aus ?

----------

## Miggi

Da ich mich für ein PVR (=Personal Video Recorder, anm. d. Red  :Wink:  ) interessiere, habe ich mich in letzter Zeit ein bisschen auf den einschlägigen Seiten umgesehen. Des öftern liest man, dass der TV-out bei den ATI Karten noch nicht so richtig funktionieren, bei NVIDIA gibts da keine Probleme.

Also wenn du du auch einen TV-out brauchst, ist Nvidia (im Moment) sicher die bessere Wahl...

----------

## pregopresto

Da kann ich mkessler nur unterstützen. Ich bin dabei mir unter Gentoo 1.4, Kernel 2.4.20 gentoo sources, einen PVR zu basteln. Ich habe mich aus reinem Interesse ersteinmal für eine ATI Radeon 7500 LE mit 128MB DDR entschieden gehabt, aber diese nach 3 Tagen dann gegen eine NVidia Geforce5 FX 5200 -t 128MB DDR getauscht, da mit TV-Out und XFree86 mit der ATI nix zu machen war.

Jan  :Smile: 

----------

## iDeJ

hm, also is ja interessant, aber mit nvidia und ati is'es das gleiche wie mit AMD und Intel, naja, was mich viel mehr interessiert ist, wieso braicht man ne FX Karte für einen PVR?

und wieso holt man sich eine Radeon9800Pro (oder das entsprechen nvidia Produkt) für Linux?

Ich meine Linux ist noch nicht die gaming Platform wo sich das in meinen Augen lohnen würde, da tut es doch ne GeFo4Ti auch, oder nicht?

Ich meine so schöne Spiele wie Vietcong oder HL2 werden in nächster zeit eh nicht für Linux portiert (und warum sollte jmd. etwas großartig für Linux portieren wenn demnächst über "die Zukunft von" Open-Source abgestimt wird?)

Kann sein das ich da etwas voreingenomen bin (verdammt was soll ich mit ner Audigy2 unter Linux, ich will da mehr als nur 5.1 Sound bei DVD's!)

okay, mag sein das für einen Schüler 400 mehr sind als für andere, aber

irgendwie find ich leicht weltfremd sich für Linux eine High-End GraKa zu holen, wenn man damit eigentlich nur Spielen will....

----------

## hoschi

also erstmal:

heute sind offiziel neu ati treiber für firegl und radeon erschienen, ich betone und!

zweitens:

sind doom³ und quake4 kommen sowieso für linux, wenn man sie darunter programmiert ist das ja nur logisch, quake3 und ut2003 und rtcw gibts schon längst für linux usw.

weniger werden es sicher nicht!

drittens:

über die zukunft von linux vs. amerikanische-lobby-politik(von ms) wurde heute schon entschieden, gates und co haben eins auf den deckel bekommen!

4. also bei mir rennt sowohl die audigy als auch die geforce(leider immer noch keine ati) in games unter linux perfekt  :Very Happy: 

zum zocken ist linux schon längst geeignet, nur an spielen anderen hersteller (außer id und atari) mangelts noch etwas stark:(

----------

## ian!

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> drittens:
> 
> über die zukunft von linux vs. amerikanische-lobby-politik(von ms) wurde heute schon entschieden, gates und co haben eins auf den deckel bekommen!

 

Sprichst Du hierbei von dieser Meldung?

IT-Verband kritisiert Software-Monokultur durch Microsoft

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## hoschi

http://heise.de/newsticker/data/jk-24.09.03-000/

ein paar tage, der rat siegelts ab>fertig  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Daimos

hi,

ich habe selber ne Radeon 9500 Pro und habe mal das "risiko" eingegangen. Mit dem 2.4er Kernel absolut Streßfrei, mit dem 2.6er war noch ein bischen gefummel nötig. Aber es ist ohne weiteres machbar, und die performance stimmt auch.

Ist halt die Frage, ob man noch ein Windoze mit dabei hat. Wenn ja, wird man dieses ja mit masse zum zocken verwenden, und dann ist die ATI preis leistungs mäßig besser.

Für ausschließtlich Linux ist es dann echt die frage, ob einem der etwas bessere Treibersupport den Aufpreis wert ist.

----------

## iDeJ

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zweitens:
> 
> sind doom³ und quake4 kommen sowieso für linux, wenn man sie darunter programmiert ist das ja nur logisch, quake3 und ut2003 und rtcw gibts schon längst für linux usw.
> ...

 

aber z.b. Vietcong oder HL2 sind in meinen Augen eben auch spielenswerte Spiele die nicht laufen (letzteres aufgrund des noch anstehenden Releases)

zu 4tens, unter Funktionieren versteh ich mehr als "nur" Audioausgabe

aus 5/6 Boxen, z.b. solche Sachen wie EAX oder Surround aus spielen, bei UT2003 kann ich dies unter Linux zwar auswählen, aber von Funktionieren kei ne Spur (oder ich bin einfach nur zu blöd!)

----------

## cArN4g3

hi,

gleich mal vorweg: ich bin ein ueberzeugter ATI-Nutzer!

... unter windows   :Confused: 

seit meine tnt2 zeiten zuende gingen  hab ich ne ati-karte und die rockt wirklich, aber der support von ati fuer linux fing irgendwie schleppend an, und immer hat man wieder und wieder probleme. laufen die driver erstmal, kommt ploetzlich raus, dass die linux-driver net alle opengl-extensions unterstuetzen wie die windowsdriver.. ist das in neuen drivern behoben, funzen diese net mit dem neuen xfree   :Twisted Evil: 

also wartet und wartet man auf den naechsten driver.. juhu er ist da.. und es geht, sogar die von ut2k3 benutzten extensions sind so gut implementiert, dass man ne brauchbare aber noch deutlich unter der windows-leistung liegende performance hat..

und was nun: genau, der neue kernel (2.6.0-"egal welche version") gehn die neuen driver wieder nich, keine chance bei mir, die zum laufen zu bekommen, net mal mit inofficiellen patches des kernel-moduls. nix.. prima.. ich ueberlege ERNSTHAFT ob ich bei meiner naechsten karte auf ne nvidia umsteige, jedoch kratzt das etwas an meiner ueberzeugung..

just my 2 cents,,

mfg carn

----------

## Daimos

hi,

das ist nicht ganz richtig, was du da schreibst. Alle opengl Geschichten kann nur dir die fire, nicht die Radeon.

Sicher laufen die Treiber unter Linux etwas mit angezogener Handbremse (ca. 80% der Win Frames), aber es langt völlig für ET, UT2003 usw.

Mit dem 2.6er Kernel geht die Radeon sehr wohl, ich habs doch selber laufen. Entweder man nimmt den ~x86 3.2.5, oder man bemüht die Suchfunktion hier im Forum und stößt auf ein 3.2.0-r2 ebuild, was deutlich unkomplizierter geht.

----------

## xraver

ICh konnte schon zu Windows Zeiten ATI nicht leiden weill die Treiber einfach Perv*** sind - und so wie es aussiht wirds unter Linux und co weiter so laufen.

Dagegen laufen nvidia Karten meist Problemlos wenns von der Hardware Seite passt. Auch gametechnisch können sich nvidia Karten unter Linux sehen lassen. Ich mach zwar keine Benchmarks aber Probleme gabs (bei mir:)) noch nicht. OpenGL und co liefen auf Anhib.

Wie auch immer, vorher mal kurz überdenken wofür man die Karte einsetzen will und was der Geldbeutel hergibt.

----------

## iDeJ

naja die ATI Karten sind unter Win z.T. deutlich schneller, unter Linux langsamer, dass nenn ich ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit  :Wink: 

----------

## Udo

Also ich bastel mir aus meinen Restkomponenten einen Viedeorekorder unter Gentoo zusammen..bzw. d.h. ich versuch es*g*

Und da fehlte mir noch ne Grafikkarte und nach kurzen überlegen habe ich mich für Nvidia entschieden,weil ich an meinem Laptop einen Heulkrampf bekommen habe als ich immer wieder nur einen schwarzen Schirm sehen konnte wenn ich dir original Treiber von ATI für die M9000 genommen habe.

Nun läuft dort Xfree4.3.0 und wenigstens kein frambuffer mehr.

Für mich heisst es, nie ne ATI solange die nichts besser machen.

Da lass ich auf Nvidia nix kommen.

Hatten zwar ne Zeit gebraucht bis sie was brachten,aber was sie nun bringen ist Top.

Gruß Udo

----------

